# Browning Backpacker takedown



## beersndeer (Jan 5, 2014)

I had a gentleman give me a mint condition Browning Backpacker recurve. Has the little cloth bag for it and looks like it has never been shot. I'm not much into traditional archery so I might get rid of it. Any idea what it may be worth? Looks like it was made in 1974.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 5, 2014)

Post a pic of it.


----------



## beersndeer (Jan 6, 2014)

here are a few pics


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 6, 2014)

Check out past auctions on ebay and see what they sold for.  

Last one I got off ebay went for $125.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 6, 2014)

Just checked it for you.

A leftie sold for $177

A righty sold for $200.

Both are plus shipping.


----------

